# Report: Nowitzki to be named MVP



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

Story



> *It's a good thing for Dirk Nowitzki the MVP voting is done before the playoffs.*
> 
> According to the Fort Worth Star Telegram, the Dallas forward will be named league MVP on Tuesday, less than two weeks after the Mavericks stunning ouster from the NBA Playoffs.


I hope somebody throws pie in his face. :biggrin:


----------



## Ninjatune (May 1, 2006)

*yawn*


----------



## Ninjatune (May 1, 2006)

Can he give it back to the league?


----------



## Carbo04 (Apr 15, 2005)

Give it to Steve Nash. :biggrin:

But MVP is a regular season thing like everyone keeps saying. So Dirk was deserving of it.


----------



## Ninjatune (May 1, 2006)

Dirk and I are not on speaking terms at the moment, or I would tell him where he can stick this trophy.


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

It's a good thing he's white, so we can see him blush. :embarrass


----------



## Ninjatune (May 1, 2006)

I'd come out wearing a paper bag on my face.


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

You think defenders played him tough this season?

He will be tormented every time out from now on. :banned:


----------



## PininFarina (Apr 23, 2007)

I feel bad for Dirk. This is going to suck....


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

Get over it, he is deserving this trophy and doesn't need to be embarrassed about the way he was playing in the regular season. Don't make yourself feel worse than you have to.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

*YEAH! I agree!

He deserves it! *






(notice how I don't say what he deserves?!?! the mvp.... or the torment?)


----------



## melo4life (Jun 5, 2006)

Yeah it was for the regular season, so he deserves it.... It would feel bad accepting it after the first round loss, but he just has to get over it and look on to next season...


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

edwardcyh said:


> *YEAH! I agree!
> 
> He deserves it! *
> 
> ...


Nice attempt :clap2:


----------



## knicksfan89 (Jan 6, 2005)

yeah he deserves it but not after what the warriors did to us in the opening round


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

what a stamp to not just an embarrassing season in Dallas basketball but an embarrassing year in Dallas sports...


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

I think the embarrasment part comes in is where Nowitzki had a great season but completly blew off during the playoffs, it might make the voters wish they could take there votes back. He's a good guy and he'll probably tell you himself he doesn't deserve it but people will want there votes back and he may not get MVP treatment. It might make him feel unwanted or downright bad to accept this after what he's been through and other MVP candidates are still playing in the playoffs.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

Jizzy said:


> I think the embarrasment part comes in is where Nowitzki had a great season but completly blew off during the playoffs, it might make the voters wish they could take there votes back. He's a good guy and he'll probably tell you himself he doesn't deserve it but people will want there votes back and he may not get MVP treatment. It might make him feel unwanted or downright bad to accept this after what he's been through and other MVP candidates are still playing in the playoffs.


The MVP is a regular season award.


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

_Dre_ said:


> The MVP is a regular season award.



I know but his David Blaine act in the playoffs is going to leave a bad taste for the award. Everyone agrees it's a regular season award and he deserved it but no one is going to congratulate him.


----------



## Aylwin (Jan 29, 2007)

> Dirk Nowitzki has been chosen as the NBA's MVP for leading the Dallas Mavericks to one of the best regular seasons in league history, a team official told The Associated Press on Friday.
> 
> The formal announcement will come Tuesday at a news conference, said the team official, who requested anonymity because the announcement is pending.


Personally, I think Nash is the real MVP but I won't argue my reasons here. I just kinda feel bad for Dirk. Everyone knew he would win the award this year. But now, because of the first round elimination he's going to get a lot of sh!t for it. Next season is going to be tough because there's going to be a lot of pressure on him to bounce back strong. It won't be easy. Can you imagine the amount of trash talk he's going to get every game?


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

Aylwin said:


> Personally, I think Nash is the real MVP but I won't argue my reasons here. I just kinda feel bad for Dirk. Everyone knew he would win the award this year. But now, because of the first round elimination he's going to get a lot of sh!t for it. Next season is going to be tough because there's going to be a lot of pressure on him to bounce back strong. *It won't be easy. Can you imagine the amount of trash talk he's going to get every game*?



well hopefully like other superstars it makes him play better...but we all know, the bigger the stakes the bigger the letdown for Dirk...


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

Similar to high-stakes games in which teams play, it’s an interesting study watching how an athlete responds to harsh criticisms. There’s a part of me that can see Dirk announcing his retirement under a firestorm of those critics, doubting his mettle. 

On the other hand, I’ve heard the cries of long time fans who remind me that Dirk was a God-send to this franchise, and to sink or swim with his career is not the worst thing we could do as fans.


----------



## PininFarina (Apr 23, 2007)

On the radio it said they are having the press conference at the AAC today? Can anyone confirm?


----------



## Ninjatune (May 1, 2006)

PininFarina said:


> On the radio it said they are having the press conference at the AAC today? Can anyone confirm?


Yes. I'll be there. Were shooting this "historic event."


----------



## Ninjatune (May 1, 2006)

Enjoy


----------



## Ninjatune (May 1, 2006)

You can see the pain in his eyes.


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

What would be a momentous day in Maverick history, turns into what seems to be a memorial.


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

I don't care if we lost in the first round right now, after watching that press conference I'm sooo proud to be a Dirk and Mavs fan from day one.

Dirk looked really upset, I hope he can learn to do what great players like Nash, and Kobe do and turn anger into action.


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

only a Mav fan could be proud of this news :lol:


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

AllEyezonTX said:


> only a Mav fan could be proud of this news :lol:


Only somebody with absolutely no life would come to Dallas board and spew crap like you do.

Joke is on *YOU*, buddy.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

I am surprised that Dirk is so freaking honest in his press conference.

He simply comes out and admits many many times on how sad and disappointed he is with the post-season. He took all the drama out of it....


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

edwardcyh said:


> I am surprised that Dirk is so freaking honest in his press conference.
> 
> He simply comes out and admits many many times on how sad and disappointed he is with the post-season. He took all the drama out of it....


Hasn't he always been like that ? :biggrin: 

I think Cuban found some nice words but it was still a very awkward ambiance.


----------



## Aylwin (Jan 29, 2007)

Ninjatune said:


> Enjoy


Good press conference! I admire how Dirk handled it. :clap:


----------



## Ninjatune (May 1, 2006)

I'd much rather him be brutally honest than to stand up there and ignore the huge purple elephant in the room.


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

Ninjatune said:


> I'd much rather him be brutally honest than to stand up there and ignore the huge purple elephant in the room.


True - if he laughed his way through the presentation, you'd get the impression that these guys are just in it for the money; it would kinda leave you with an empty feeling as a fan.

This way, we feel like they feel "it" too. :sadbanana:


----------



## Ninjatune (May 1, 2006)

*Interesting statistic on our MVP:*
Comparing him to other great players past and present he ranks 13 in playoff points per game with an average of 25.2 which sets him ahead of Malone, Abdul-Jabbar, Duncan, Bird, Kobe, Barkley, Hayes, Wilt, KG, Dr. J, Reggie, Isiah. He’s slotted at No. 22 in play-off rebounds per game with 11.1 which sets him apart from Malone, Marion, the Admiral, Kareem, Willis Reed, Dennis Rodman, Ewing and Bird. Five of the last eight MVP winners have never won an NBA Championship.


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

Ninjatune said:


> *Interesting statistic on our MVP:*
> Comparing him to other great players past and present he ranks 13 in playoff points per game with an average of 25.2 which sets him ahead of Malone, Abdul-Jabbar, Duncan, Bird, Kobe, Barkley, Hayes, Wilt, KG, Dr. J, Reggie, Isiah. He’s slotted at No. 22 in play-off rebounds per game with 11.1 which sets him apart from Malone, Marion, the Admiral, Kareem, Willis Reed, Dennis Rodman, Ewing and Bird. Five of the last eight MVP winners have never won an NBA Championship.


I'll use that as my sig, and erase the slander which I had. I felt bad for mocking him after the emotional presentation; his value to this franchise over the years has been understated.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

Ninjatune said:


> *Interesting statistic on our MVP:*
> Comparing him to other great players past and present he ranks 13 in playoff points per game with an average of 25.2 which sets him ahead of Malone, Abdul-Jabbar, Duncan, Bird, Kobe, Barkley, Hayes, Wilt, KG, Dr. J, Reggie, Isiah. He’s slotted at No. 22 in play-off rebounds per game with 11.1 which sets him apart from Malone, Marion, the Admiral, Kareem, Willis Reed, Dennis Rodman, Ewing and Bird. Five of the last eight MVP winners have never won an NBA Championship.


Wow.

Dirk should read that over and over again.


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

xray said:


> I'll use that as my sig, and erase the slander which I had. I felt bad for mocking him after the emotional presentation; his value to this franchise over the years has been understated.


so youre gonna use points and rebounds to replace heart and championships?


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

Dragnsmke1 said:


> so youre gonna use points and rebounds to replace heart and championships?


Remember when Dirk was seen as the heart of the team and Finley was floundering in pressure playoff situations? I'm referring of course to Dirk's 46 pts, 18 rebs while Finley had 2 pts in that elimination game a few years ago. 

Dirk used to be a stud, so what happened? Expectations. 

Is there a way to take Dirk back to a place and time when he was free to play without the pressure of being "The Man"? Do you bring in someone to take that pressure, or elevate Josh to co-star? 

:whoknows:


----------



## Ninjatune (May 1, 2006)

Quote from Dirk about his MVP:


> "I was disappointed for myself and I don't need some fat guy on
> sports radio telling me I didn't do well. I can see that for
> myself," he said in a teleconference call with the European
> media. "I try and handle it the way I always handle
> ...


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

Sounds like he's more open once he gets away from the media pressure. 

Another sign of frailty. :thumbdown:


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

xray said:


> Sounds like he's more open once he gets away from the media pressure.
> 
> Another sign of frailty. :thumbdown:


He's actually showing a little bit more attitude with that quote.


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

edwardcyh said:


> He's actually showing a little bit more attitude with that quote.


True, but he was away from the accusers at that point.

(I used to run from the bullies, and then scream at them from my front porch. Good thing the door was unlocked.) 

:biggrin:


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

xray said:


> True, but he was away from the accusers at that point.
> 
> (I used to run from the bullies, and then scream at them from my front porch. Good thing the door was unlocked.)
> 
> :biggrin:


At least you are showing some balls on your front porch!


----------

